
FreeBSDJournal - lelf
http://freebsdjournal.com/
======
Volundr
While I'd be interested in a physical magazine, or an PDF/Mobi, I've no
interest in an app. I hope they reconsider their distribution model.

~~~
stock_toaster
Strongly agree. The topic and content are appealing. The format is not.

------
thushanfernando
Here's to hoping the magazine won't be sent as one big image to subscribers!

